# Dropping birds



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 8 month old female chessie she knows sit stay lay very well she also fetches very well but she thinks that she can drop the dummy or bird 5-10 from me and that is sufficient. I have not force fetched her but am working on the hold command looking for any opinions suggestions or tips. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Find a training program or someone who has force fetched numerous dogs to help you out.

To give you a head start here though, teaching hold is a fairly simple but timely process. Insert an object like a bumper or paint roller into their mouth and hold their mouth shut while calmly saying hold. Make sure to praise the dog because for what ever reason, most dogs don't like to have their mouths opened to hold onto something even though they're retrievers.

Start this progression in 5 minute sessions, maybe twice a day. Encourage the hold while holding their mouth shut on the object until they stop trying to fight the hold. Then begin leaving the object in their mouth for more than a few seconds at a time until they're holding on command.

Do this all while in a controlled environment free from distractions. Eventually you'll get the dog holding while you walk around them and then eventually them holding for extended periods of time and then while doing obedience on leash with them.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have read both 10 minute retriever and water dog. I am thinking of getting Evan Grahams smart fetch and giving that a try I have heard good things about his program. I have been using a deadfowl teal I have her holding it for about 5 seconds before I have her drop at this point. she was dropping the dummys a few feet away but bringing the birds (pigions at the time ) back now she is dropping them also and starting to mouth them some I figured I better take care of the problem before it gets to be a bigger problem.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Smartfetch is a really great program that is up to date versus the other mentions you've made, especially the water dog stuff. Don't worry about the price because you can fairly easily resell DVD's and dog training materials either on this site or on retrievertraining.net forums for a very minimal loss over new. Or you may be able to find previously viewed over on that site as well.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

lol already looked for previously viewed. Haven't seen any! Some came up in a few searches that I did but they were a couple years old. But yeah you are right they don't loose very much when they are resold.


----------

